# Club meeting: still showing the January meeting date



## marcio (Jan 18, 2011)

So I tried to find the address and date for the February meeting - which I would like to attend for the first time - and the automated message is still showing the January meeting. I understand from other posts that the meeting will take place next weekend?
Thanks!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

HI yes it's this coming up weekend.Sunday at 1:30pm 
june Shelton School
15720 Hillcrest Road
Dallas, TX 75248-4161
(972) 774-1772


----------



## marcio (Jan 18, 2011)

thanks, joe!


----------

